# Solved: USB cable doesn't fit into laptop?



## TWoods (Jul 3, 2005)

We've had great success with our hp digital camera, whose photos we send to our desktop computer via a USB cable. We recently decided we wanted to be able to plug the camera into our laptop computers. Yet, oddly, the USB cable that fits perfectly into our desktop doesn't fit into either one of our laptops. Any idea what could possibly be wrong? Thanks.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

When you say it doesn't fit, does this mean it won't fit into the laptop's USB ports or that the laptop doesn't have USB ports. 

It could be also that your laptop's have firewire ports and USB ports and you're just trying to plug in the wrong hole, 

If your laptop's are rather elderly (that's as polite as I can be) they may not have USB ports at all. 

PP


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

All USB ports are the same size. Are you plugging the cable in upside down?


----------



## TWoods (Jul 3, 2005)

The USB symbol is on both the cable itself and the two laptop ports. (It's a Compaq I just bought, and I am sure they are USB ports.) And yet while the SIZE of the port is the same as the size of the end of the cable, it won't go in. It won't even slightly go in. I must sound like a pathetic novice with computers, but that isn't true at all. Any theories would be appreciated.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Turn the end over.


----------



## TWoods (Jul 3, 2005)

I just got it to go in. I should be shot. Thanks. I don't know what was wrong before.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

DoubleHelix said:


> All USB ports are the same size. Are you plugging the cable in upside down?


I could be wrong here but don't USB ports come in 2 sizes? 
USB A(a little almost square one), USB B (the little flat one we are most used to)


----------

